# A Nifty Program For Projects!



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

As I was searching for software that would help me with the geometry of kinetic metal art, I was pointed to this software called *LINKAGE.* It is a bit difficult to learn, and the You Tube training videos lack complete clarity, and assumptions about what you ALREADY KNOW are made. However, when you work with it, you discover that you can begin creating working mechanical devices that actually move, as the software animates your creation and tells you if things are wrong.

Here is a short video I made.  Oh, and the software is *FREE!*

Enjoy!

Joe


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome program. I downloaded it. Now to find out how to use it. Any suggestions?


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

You Tube has a FEW training videos on this software, but not nearly what is needed to fully explain how to use it. I BELIEVE this was a software package taught in some community college, and the You Tube videos are directed at students who had additional instruction in the classroom. The videos seem to assume the viewer already knows a lot about the program.

I will try to answer any questions .... if I can!

Joe


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Joe that program will be very helpful for me designing my animated Christmas displays.
Here is the program download link for Windows if anyone is interested https://download.freedownloadmanager.org/Windows-PC/Linkage/FREE-3.10.11.html


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That is really neat . I can see it being invaluable to Oliver once he tries it


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very useful software. I have been doing this in CorelDraw for years but this is far, far easier!

David


----------



## AbbieAbbott (Jun 3, 2020)

very useful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

That is pretty cool software. I need to remember where this is so when I have the time I can make something move.


----------

